# Is the Chloe Tess bag out of fashion?



## luxbabygroot

I’ve seen some good sales on it atm and would love to add one to my collection. However, I know it was very trendy a few years ago and don’t want to purchase something that’s going to date quickly.

please help! What are your opinions on this bag?


----------



## J_Lurker

I absolutely love this bag an still think it's gorgeous. I only just brought a Chloe Marcie mini bag and think it's the sweetest cross body! I still see people wearing their Tess bags, and I always think they're so easily recognisable and such a unique design. Also a huge plus you can get it on sale now! Who would know if you brought it back when it was 'all the rage', or now when it's on sale?? No one! I'd say go for it if you love it


----------



## totally

I think most bags inevitably cycle in and out of fashion. The most important factor to consider is whether you'd wear this bag often. Is it practical for your lifestyle, does it match with the outfits you wear the most, etc.

The Tess not as popular as a couple of years ago, but I personally think it will always look cute and unique. I wouldn't go so far as to call it a classic but unlike some of Chloé's other bags, the Tess is pretty structured and durable. Tess will look good for a long time


----------



## earthygirl

Yes, I believe it is out of style, but that goes for all chloe bags. It’s a trendy brand. If you decide to sell it in the future, you’ll probably not get much $ back even if you buy on sale. However, if you love the bag, then that does not matter, of course. I have only one Chloe bag left in my collection but I’m keeping it because it’s the only bohemian style bag I have and it’s pink so I’m sure my daughter will want it some day.


----------



## Sferics

It depends on who you ask. If you talk to "fashion people" then yes, but most of the other people don't know much about when which bag was _the moment_. They might know about some brand names or have seen certain bags but don't know the name and how old it is, and for example that leads to a lot of people are totally in raptures about my old Marcie. 
And: There are people who know, but are still excited to see a nice bag.
Fortunately and halleluja: Real life is not as crazy fast as IG/YT. 

A beautiful bag will always be a beautiful bag


----------



## francis_chloe

I don't think it's on trend anymore but at the same time, I don't think there's any features of the Tess bag being so on trend that will make it look outdated in a few years time. In my opinion, it's not a classic in the luxury world, but it has a classic enough design that should look good with your outfits for many years to come


----------



## bluegirl_123

Does anyone who have the Chloe Tess in small know if it fits the kindle oasis?


----------



## Roie55

Sferics said:


> It depends on who you ask. If you talk to "fashion people" then yes, but most of the other people don't know much about when which bag was _the moment_. They might know about some brand names or have seen certain bags but don't know the name and how old it is, and for example that leads to a lot of people are totally in raptures about my old Marcie.
> And: There are people who know, but are still excited to see a nice bag.
> Fortunately and halleluja: Real life is not as crazy fast as IG/YT.
> 
> A beautiful bag will always be a beautiful bag


Totally agree "In fashion" is just for the front row at fashion week and "influencers" (  ) Everyone else, who cares what bag you carry, buy what you love.


----------



## Cici12

I think this bag looks very very pretty and it will not be out of style; many other brands make the same style too!


----------



## Diamandis

I personally don't think so. I actually get the most compliments on my tess bag because it's still considered unconventional compared to other people compared to more "mainstream" brands like Dior and Chanel. I think the Tess bag not being "the hot thing" plays into your advantage because it looks more unique.

I will say though, the tess bag is very noisy to walk with crossbody. The ring slaps against the bag every time you take a step. The wide strap is a huge plus, makes it less burdensome to carry on my shoulder compared to bags with thinner straps/chains. That pink color is gorgeous btw, if I didn't already have so many pink tone bags, I would have purchased one for myself as well.


----------



## miss_amy

I'm looking to buy the Chloe Mini Tess day bag for my first luxury bag. It looks so understated and I'm sure I'd wear it but I'm concerned it's not truly classic. Does anyone have a sense about whether it will be discontinued?


----------



## francis_chloe

I don't think it's exactly considered a conventional classic bag, I think of it as a bag with interesting details that is unique. I don't think of it as a style that is trendy and will become dated however, the shape and style still has a lot of classic elements. And ultimately, I think you should buy a bag that you truly love the design of and won't care what other people think even if this bag is deemed not the current trendy bag. If it is a bag that you think you will not love anymore just because other fashionistas deemed it being not the most current bag, then it's probably not a bag you should buy unless you have loads of disposable income.


----------

